# nvidia card added extra sound card



## papabob (Feb 18, 2010)

hi, this should be pretty easy to fix but I've never dealt with devfs... I've recently purchased a new graphics card from nvidia (G210) and these series have a HDMI port with a sound chipset attached. 


```
# cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/0r:0v channels simplex default)
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 Digital> at cad 1 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:4v/0r:0v channels simplex)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 Digital> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
pcm5: <HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:4v/1r:4v channels duplex)
pcm6: <HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #2 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm7: <HDA Realtek ALC880 PCM #3 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (0p:0v/1r:1v channels simplex)
```

Now the 'real' sound card start at pcm4 (analog output at pcm5) and when an app try to play sound, devfs route it to the nvidia output. Since configuring every app to point to /dev/dsp5.0 is a pita, how can I tell devfs to point every request to dsp5?


----------



## richardpl (Feb 18, 2010)

`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=5`


----------



## papabob (Feb 18, 2010)

*[Solved] nvidia card added extra sound card  Reply to Thread*

Yes, that is what I was looking for


----------

